# I have baby crayfish!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was going to clean out the Marina breeder box that had my Blue Diminitus crayfish
(the one that took 1st place at Hamilton on Saturday) and I had a few snails left in it, so I thought Id move them out and clean the box.

I was trying to grab a small snail with my net and all of a sudden I have this whirlwind of pale things floating everywhere  I thought " did I have shrimps in here" 
Got the magnifier out and OMG I have baby crayfish all over this box...
I mean there are about 20+ in there 

I guess Mamma Dimi dropped them a few days before I spotted her empty
and I got the dates wrong, so I pulled her out and put her back in the tank
for the show. 

Now I have another Mamma giving me more of these soon.
I guess I will have some for sale in a few weeks.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats. So how much you gonna want for them and I'll get a tank ready!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I guess about the same as everyone else is selling them for...around $12 each. Be a few weeks yet....have to feed them up.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW I have 3 berried female Diminitus blues! My baby crays are growing good and I figure I have approx. 15 of those which will be for sale in another few weeks.

So I guess I will be having a big sale soon.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats!!! Any pics? I bet they are cute


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok its not a great pic but you can see 2 of them in this pic
very hard to get a pic of them as they blend into the gravel.

They are not blue yet, just a pale greyish color. Their color will get
darker as they grow.


----------

